# Round Trip LR to CS2



## Telescopist (May 27, 2014)

I have a question about my method regarding migrating an image from LR into my ancient CS2. Here is my work flow for better or for worse..
1. Made adjustments to the image in LR. (Attached image shows adjustments) These adjustments in LR included cropping and lens corrections.
2. Edit in Adobe PS CS2>Select the 'embedded profile' prompt.
3. From the toolbar clicked on Layer. Created a new layer. Renamed it "Text"
4. Created some text. Committed the text layer.
5. File>Save (did not compress the image)
6. Tiff image located next to the LR 'version'. (Attached image shows the image with Basic Settings). 

Both images look identical when I switch back and forth comparing them. Except of course for the text. Why then doesn't the Tiff image show the changes that were made in Basic? Just curious what is going on under the hood. 
Thanks.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 27, 2014)

I think what you mean is "why are the sliders on the Tiff not in the same (adjusted) position as the sliders on the original Dng", is that correct? The answer is because the adjustments you made to the Dng are "baked in" to the rendered Tiff, at which point the new file is unadjusted....so as a matter of routine the sliders are set to zero to enable the full range of movement should you want to make further adjustments to the Tiff. It's exactly the same as when you export to jpeg and add the jpeg back into the catalog....you'll see all sliders back at the neutral zero position, not the position of the original file prior to export.


----------

